# Lake Erie Jig and Blade Bait reminder



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember to take a hook sharpener with you when fishing the reefs. The hooks take a real beating and account for many lost fish. I also carry a few extra hooks, VMC open shank for easy change out. Many people complain about lost fish which can often be attributed to dull and "bent open" hooks.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Roger that Ron! Fish USA has the split shank VMC hooks for vibes/blade baits.


----------

